# Corry and Joe: Labor Day weekend in Baltimore



## Corry (Sep 4, 2007)

I spent the weekend with my bestest friend in the whole wide world, Joe.  (Anyone surprised?)

I don't have a ton of pics this time, cuz this particular trip was much more foodcentric than it was photocentric.  

However, I'll post what I've got anyway!  (er, most of it...I still have some shots from the last day to edit, but my plane was delayed last night, and I didn't walk through my door until 4am!!! I'M TIRED!)

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7) Before going out for the night, Joe, Me, and Joe's roomie, Jon





8)





9)





10)





11)





12)





13)  Note the sunglasses on my head....





14) Note the ripples in the water.....





15) Note the dripping wet glasses in my hand.....





:er:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 4, 2007)

fun Fun FUN!


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> fun Fun FUN!



It WAS fun!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2007)

What, you really FISHED for your glasses!?!?! You did! Cool. The water looks a lot further away than for an arm to reach it, and didn't they sink fast? Where is the "note dripping wet JOE who jumped in after them for me"-photo????


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, thanks for sharing the pics! Sure looks like fun, and you've got some really nice shots there!  And the commentary is a riot.


----------



## errant_star (Sep 5, 2007)

Great shots ... #5 is fantastic! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> What, you really FISHED for your glasses!?!?! You did! Cool. The water looks a lot further away than for an arm to reach it, and didn't they sink fast? Where is the "note dripping wet JOE who jumped in after them for me"-photo????



The 'note the dripping wet glasses' one is also a 'note Joe's dripping wet arm plastered across my back, getting me as wet as possible'.  

It was within arms reach.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry I took so long, she goes too fast, ya know.  Here's the first set, more to come.

1.  I'm usually not one for selective color...but it works so well sometimes!




2.  The Fireman




3.  Oxygen




4.  Walk The Plank


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work, Corry!  Nos. 3-6 are really nice


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2007)

Great shots, as always, Joe, but #1 is AMAZING!!!!  I really love that shot! You gave it a really interesting look the way you selectively colored it!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, all of 'em are so well done!!! You rawk, Joe.


----------



## GoM (Sep 10, 2007)

#4's my fav...it almost looks like a cut-off leaf

Looking forward to more, if there are any more coming, that is...


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh missed this thread what with the odd little posting I've been doing in the landscape/nature gallery 

really like the Oxygen and Walk the plank, kinda reminds me of some of the shots I took at the London Meetup oh so many moons ago.

Oh and by the way I can do that juggling fire whist riding a unicycle, but I don't like to show off


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 10, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Oh and by the way I can do that juggling fire whist riding a unicycle, but I don't like to show off



But what you don't see is the car he's lifting telepathically behind me...


Thanks guys


----------



## Corry (Sep 10, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> But what you don't see is the car he's lifting telepathically behind me...
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



...or the fact that he is also subsequently tying a cherry stem in a knot with his tongue....


----------



## Alison (Sep 10, 2007)

Great shots Joe and Corry, looks like it was a wonderful visit. Corry, my favorite from your series is #6. Joe I really love #3 and 4 from your set, the  textures are fantastic. Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 11, 2007)

Corry said:


> ...or the fact that he is also subsequently tying a cherry stem in a knot with his tongue....



I can do that as well


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I can do that as well



Kinky.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 11, 2007)

:lmao:  You guys are insane.


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> :lmao:  You guys are insane.



You're just jealous cuz you can't tie a unicycle in a knot with your tongue while riding fire and juggling cherry stems.


----------

